# Wiedereinstieg in den Trial Sport ???!!!



## Pomes (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo ,

Bin der Steffen .....

und nach so einigen Jahren ohne Den MTB Trial Sport Juckt es mich wieder in den Fingern !

Ich bin Damals 1997 in der Einsteigerklasse MTB 26" Rumgeeiert und Habe damals den Ersten in der Klasse in der Jahreswertung  gemacht ....

Und Habe dan aber Bedingt durch beruf Aufgehört und auch keine lizenz Gemacht ...


Nun würde ich Rein hobby Mäßig gerne Wieder Anfangen ....

City Trial hatt mich auch damals schon mehr Gereizt als Wetbewerb ...


Mein Rad Habe ich immer Noch ....

Nix dolles , aber für den neuanfang Wohl Ausreichend ......









Denoch ist Ja in der Zeit Einiges pasiert .... So Technik Mäßig ...



Ich Hatte Früher Schon immer das Problem mit Meinem Laufrad hinten ... Andauernd Hab ich mir einen Platten Eingehandelt !

Felge viel zu Dünn !!! 

Wo kann ich Günstig eine breitere Felge oder am Besten ein Komplettes Laufrad Kaufen !

Kassette Würde ich übernehmen Wollen da diese mit der Roloff Kette  wunderbar Harmonieren ....

Desweiteren Brauche ich neue bautrnzüge und Hüllen wür das Seil Des Schaltwerks ...

Wo Soetwas kaufen ???

Meine magura Schaut auch nicht mehr So Dolle Aus , würde geren einen Komplett Neuen befestigungssatz  Haben ! 

Wo aber kaufen ???


Ihr Merkt Schon .... Viele Fragen 


Evtl. Würd ich auch ein Komplettt Neues Einsteiger bike Kaufen .. wenn sich wiederum für meinen oldie ein keufer Findet  


Ich Denke mir Fallen noch ein Parr Fragen ein die ich Später niederschreibe 

Bis dahin erstmal ....


----------



## TRAILER (18. Mai 2008)

vergiss dein bike da fahrt sich jedes damen rad besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pomes (18. Mai 2008)

Ja nu ich bin Draufeingefahren Sag ich mal .....

Will nicht Gleich ein neues Kaufen für Zig euros und dan Klappt das mit dem Sport nicht Wegen kondition und oder mehr Gewicht seit Früher ...

und dan Steht so  ein Neues Teures Teil in meinem Keller !


Im Übrigen müste ich mal Wissen was für ein Tretlager in meinen Ramen past ?


----------



## Cubus (18. Mai 2008)

Laufrad, Magura -> z.B. www.trialmartk.de
Hülsen, Bowdenzüge -> in jedem Standard-Fahrradladen

Warum viele Fragen stellen???
Aufs Bike und trainieren!!!
Die Form kommt bestimmt wieder - je nach Ehrgeiz.

Mfg


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Mai 2008)

Breitere Felgen und Laufräder sowie alles andere an Trialzubehör: www.trialmarkt.de

Bisschen Balancieren und Räder versetzen geht mit dem Bike schon, aber für alles andere ist das Teil nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen - weil du wirst dir damit wirklich schwer tun.

mFG


----------



## V!RUS (19. Mai 2008)

Wo wohnst du denn? Vielleicht gibts ja ein paar andere Fahrer oder einen Verein in deiner Region, wo du etwas mitjuckeln kannst.


----------



## Pomes (19. Mai 2008)

Bin doch damals mit dem bike 2 jahre Street Trial gefahren ....

Hindernisse von 80 cm bis 1 meter Gingen .....

Hoch .. Als auch auf dem hinterad Runter ...

Ich Such Mal Fotos raus Davon 


Klar wa das Hüpfen aud dem hinterrad schwerer als mit anderen Rädern die ich Gefahren wa zur probe ....

Im verein wa ich damals auch ....


ich komme aus Paderborn ....


Und klar Wäre ein neues und modernes Trial bike besser ....

Aber ich will ja erst wieder einSteign ...

Und breitere Felgen Werden wohl eh nicht gehen .. hab mal Geschaut Gestern ....

dan Wird es Eng mit der bremse hinten .....


ich mach es Erst mal wieder Fahrbereit und Schaue dan was ich noch so kann .....


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

nimm die sun rhyno lite ist günstig und stabil und 30 mm breit.

http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/J-11500001-2.htm


----------



## Pomes (19. Mai 2008)

Kann ich Bei der mein Vorhandenes Laufrad Übernehmen ....

Sprich nabe und Speichen ????


der preis ist TOP   Und breiter als die jetziege iss se allemale


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

kommt drauf an was wie viele speichen du hast von den speichen her weis ichs nicht wegen der länge oder nimmste ein komplettes laufrad kostet dort auch nicht viel


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Mai 2008)

Pomes schrieb:


> ich mach es Erst mal wieder Fahrbereit und Schaue dan was ich noch so kann .....



Jo, mach das!



Pomes schrieb:


> Bin doch damals mit dem bike 2 jahre Street Trial gefahren ....
> 
> Aber ich will ja erst wieder einSteign ...



Dazu braucht es nicht viel. Luft in die Reifen, Kette ölen und Staub abwischen und los geht's!

Sollte dich die Lust wieder packen, lohnt sich ein neues aktuelles, reines Trialbike sicher. Aber das wirst Du selber entscheiden, die Teile nach Bedarf zusammentragen.

Viel Erfolg und Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinz_Jebens (19. Mai 2008)

sers... wie viel willst den maximal ausgeben???also geld technisch gesehen...
willste vorn wieder ne hs 33 oder ne disc??
greetz


----------



## Pomes (19. Mai 2008)

So Erstmal  Fährt es Wieder .....


mit dem Geld weis ich noch nicht .....

Mal sehen wie Stark es Micjh packt .... und wenn ich wieder Gut in Form Kommen dan so may 900 euro


Und ne Denke ne Disk !

Und Was Ist hinten so Angesagt ???

Da ich nicht Grade Leicht Bin !!!!

Brauch ich was was Brutal packt .. da ich Früher schon ab und an mit Manchen Belägen das Problem hatte das es Durchrutscht !


----------



## Pomes (19. Mai 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> nimm die sun rhyno lite ist günstig und stabil und 30 mm breit.
> 
> http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/J-11500001-2.htm





Und was ist mit Dieser ... http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/H-11500009-10.htm



Die ist ja noch ne Stück Breiter .. und 40 Euro ist auch OK !?


Nur ob ich die In meinen Raen Beckommen ?


----------



## Pomes (19. Mai 2008)

Ach ja und wie Schaut das den Aus mit den laufrädern ....

Habe nun Schon so einige Bikes Gesehen die Hinten Keine Schnellspanerbefestigung mehr haben , wohl wegen der Belastungen ....


Wenn ich mich Entschließe mir einen Neuen Rahmen und ein Neues Laufrad hinten Zu Kaufen .. und dan erstmal die Bremse von meinem jetzigen ....


Was Kann ich dan noch so Alles Übernehmen und was nicht ????

Und was für ein Schaltwerk Empfhelt ihr mir ? oder Gleich eins Bauen Ohne Schaltwerk ??????


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

Pomes schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Dieser ... http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/H-11500009-10.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aslo die felge kannste nicht nehmen ist nur ne disk felge und die wiegt fast ein kilo!! nimm erst mal die ryhno lite weil die passt und hält bin die selber ein jahr gefahren ohne probleme.


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

also ich würde erst mal so fahren hinten gibt es von point einen spanner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




der ist besser der kleine






und als ritzel nimmste einfach ne alte kassete aus einander dann kannste auch gucken welche übersetzung du fahrne willst und als spacer die du auf die nabe machen musst nimmste die plastik dinger die zwischen den ritzeln sind da die aber nicht reichen musste mal in bike laden und nach alten kassten fragen die dann auch aus einander nehmen und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pomes (19. Mai 2008)

Na das sind doch mal nützliche Infos !!!!!


Danke erstmal dafür !!!!!!



Und wenn ich mich dan doch ma für ein anderen Rahmen entscheiden sollte dan gleich einen mit eier der neuen Befestigungen des Hinterades ........ ??!!


Mein Altes Bike wa ode ist wohl eher eine Art Olrounder , da ich 2x  Wöchentlich damit auch zum Traning gefahren bin .... über 8 km !

Und Jeden Tag in der City gewsen .... da waren  die 7 gänge Hinten von Vorteil !!!!


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (19. Mai 2008)

ok 900  hört sich net schlecht an....
also laufrad hr mit hope nabe 210
n echo rahmen für 295 
ne gescheite gabel disc only von echo für 95 
ne bremse von tektro für ca 60(hab ich auch vorn dran)
ne hs 33 für 75 ....
den rest kannst dir bestimmt selber zam suchen...fast vergessen...vr mit try all nabe und disc aufnahme 170....
denk die anschaffung lohnt sich...
da macht das fahren gleich viel mehr spass.....hab die erfahrung selber gemacht
greetz


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

irgent wie hat dein rad was. ist interressant. erinert mich an meien rad was ich zu erst hatte.


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

Vinz_Jebens schrieb:


> ok 900  hört sich net schlecht an....
> also laufrad hr mit hope nabe 210
> n echo rahmen für 295 
> ne gescheite gabel disc only von echo für 95 
> ...



äm ja gut. das geht alles billiger. muss ja nicht alles neu sein


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (19. Mai 2008)

das sind noch alte bilder....hab mein bike komplett neu umgerüstet...ich muss mal pics machen


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> irgent wie hat dein rad was. ist interressant. erinert mich an meien rad was ich zu erst hatte.




ich meinte das rad von pomes


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (19. Mai 2008)

ach so...hehe....
ja stimmt so sieht mein bike aus mit dem ich zur arbeit fahr...


----------



## Pomes (19. Mai 2008)

Kann gern noch mehr Bilder machen 



Also Die hinterad Bremse kann ich doch von meinem Nehmen oder????


Lenker auch  da der Aus Stahl ist .... weil ein ALU lenker ist mir schon mal Gebrochen !!!


Und ws für ein Tretlager ist zu Empfelen ??? 


Da Gibt es doch verschiedene Maße !? oder ?

Mein Jetziges hatt Schon Spiel !!!


----------



## Pomes (19. Mai 2008)

und jo wie Schon Gesagt !


Das Rad wa Mehr Ein Allrounder !!!!


Bin damit auch Weite Strecken Gefahren !!!

und immerhin ist es schon bestimmt 10 Jahre ALT !!!!


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (19. Mai 2008)

kommt drauf an... wenn du den rahmen behalten willst aber ne breitere felge drauf machgen willst.....könnt n bischen eng werden.....musst mal den cantisockel abstand messen...
mh stahllenker....klingt nach gewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

moderne alulenker halten wunderbar und zum innenlager musste halt gucken was drin ist wen du in deinem rahmen ein neues rein machen willst erst mal was hat deine kurbel für ne aufnahme dann wie breit ist die jetztige achse und wie breit ist das gehäuse vom rahmen. das müsste alles sein um ein neues zu kaufen.


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (19. Mai 2008)

was hälst von dem rahmen....
http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.html?target=p_716.html&lang=de
wäre halt was aktuelleres....
aber musst du wissen....
mei ne hr bremse haste ja...schike felge drauf hinten,vorne wegen mir auch...n steuersatz dran gemacht die gabel von dir kannst ja nehmen wenn du willst.....


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

dafür braucht er aber auf jeden fall ein neues innenlager. man ist das spät ich geh penn viel spaß noch


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (19. Mai 2008)

ja ich mein mit dem neuen rahmen baust sicher n neues tretlager ein...
jo hau rein

jo...

und schon entschieden was du machst??
neuer rahmen od neue parts??


----------



## Pomes (20. Mai 2008)

bim Heute Esrtmal 2 Stunden so mit Dem bike unterwegs Gewesen ....

Hindernisse von 70 cm Waren kein Thema 

 hoch und auf dem hinterad wieder Runter .....

find es krass das man das nicht Verlernt .....

aber Die kondition !!!!! bahh da muss ich dran Arbeiten ....

Ich Denke ich werde mir nach und nach wie es der Geldbeutel erlaubt .. ein neues Bike zusammen bauen .....

Nur immoment bin ich einfach noch zu Schlecht .. und da Sag ich mir .. erstmal die Alte Form Finden und dan ein neues Bike ....

obwohl man sich ja Eigentlich Gleich aufs neue Bike Einfahren könnte ....

Ach das immer so kompliziert wenn es ums Geld Ausgeben Geht  

Erst Rahmen dan Tretlager dann Gabel mit Scheiben Bremse .. usw....

Aber ich Werd den Beitrag hier immer Aktualisieren ....

und bin weiterhin für so Gute idden offen .... und hinweise zu Günstigen Teilen !!!!


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (22. Mai 2008)

mh um die kondition brauchst dir keine sorgen zu machen.... die kommt von alleine....
ja das ist kein schlechter gedanke mit dem neuen bike anzufangen....
hier mal n paar nützliche links:
rahmen:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.html?target=p_716.html&lang=de
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...o=DR&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=12
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...o=DR&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=12
http://cgi.ebay.de/Dual-Trial-Fun-B...81680QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
Innenlager:
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...cd28bdf847eed12129&method=m_mensel&nodeID=194
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...cd28bdf847eed12129&method=m_mensel&nodeID=197
Gabeln:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-Starrgabel-f...00534QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_104.html
Bremsen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-HS33-Hydraulikbremse-Einzelbremse::2615.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Avid-Juicy-3-Scheibenbremse-2008::10064.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ga-Comp-Scheibenbremse-160mm-2008::11008.html
Vorbau:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...au/Salsa-Moto-Ace-SUL-Vorbau-254mm::5520.html
Lenker:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_2.html
Laufräder:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_82.html
Kurbel.
http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_1.html
Pedale:
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=168&groupID=26
griffe...:
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...oup&nodeID=44f6dbe0988026.34655718&groupID=47
denk das dürft für den anfang ma reichen


----------



## Georg G. (22. Mai 2008)

also ich glaub 'n neues rad schadet nich...auch wenn du wieder einsteigen willst...aber i-wann is'es halt ma wieder an der zeit...und fÃ¼r 900â¬ bekommste auch schon gute bikes die du lÃ¤nger fahrn kannst...

GruÃ
Georg


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (22. Mai 2008)

jup er hat recht....
mach das so wie ich... kauf dir nen rahmen (den bei ebay,da hab ich meinen auch her)und die wichtigsten einzelteile dazu und den rest baust von alten bikes weg...
ich muss mal pics von meinem bike schießen:-D
greetz


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Mai 2008)

also die tretlager kannste vergessen sind zu schmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinz_Jebens (22. Mai 2008)

da hab ich jetzt net so draufgeschaut ob die zum rahmen passen
irgendwo findet sich schon eins.....

was habt ihr für wetter an diesem feiertag??
greetz


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Mai 2008)

keinen feiertag!


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (22. Mai 2008)

wie kein feiertag....also ich bin mal nicht beim arbeiten....also ich wohn in bayern...und du mr mütze??


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Mai 2008)

uelzen in niedersachsen.

gruß marcel


----------



## Pomes (22. Mai 2008)

Wir Haben Feierteg ! Und Sonne ....

bin Zwa etwas Trege heute , aber evtl Verschlägt es mich Gleich nochmal Auf den Schulhof hier in der Nähe


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (22. Mai 2008)

hehe..war grad auch n bisschen fahren aber voll das sch. wetter...regen:-(
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinz_Jebens (29. Mai 2008)

und hat sich schon was getan an deinem bike??


----------



## The-Engineer (2. Juni 2008)

Ich hab nach ca. 9 Jahren Pause vor kurzem auch wieder angefangen.
Kann Dir nur raten, ein aktuelles, hochwertiges, gebrauchtes Bike zu kaufen. Mein altes Rad sieht Deinem sehr ähnlich. Bin direkt auf ein gebrauchtes 20" Hoffmann umgestiegen - der Unterschied ist nicht in Worte zu fassen!!!
Auch wenn ich mit dem neuen Rad immernoch zu selten fahre (wegen Arbeit, Freundin...), muss ich sagen, die Investition hat sich voll gelohnt. Mit dem alten MTB hätt ich echt keine Lust zu fahren (zumal früher ständig irgendwas kaputtging, da kaum eine Komponente wirklich auf Trial ausgelegt war).

--> Fazit: Kauf ein hochwertiges, gebrauchtes Komplettrad. Dein Rad aufzurüsten ist sinnlos und wenn Du Dir ein neues aus Einzelteilen zusammenbauen willst, vergeht Dir die Lust schon bevor Du das erste Mal fahren konntest!


----------

